# Another $99.00 SkiFi promo



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

For a very limited time, and only for a select group of web site visitors, we are offering a new Delphi SKYFi XM Radio and home or car accessory kit for only $99 if you fill out a short, multiple-choice survey.

In exchange for your time (2 to 3 minutes) and responses, you'll be taken to a site where you can purchase either an XM Delphi SKYFi complete vehicle cassette kit or an XM Delphi SKYFi complete home kit for only $99, plus shipping and applicable taxes. Plus, we'll even send the radio pre-activated and waive the activation fee. This represents a total savings of over $100.

To take the survey, learn more about the SKYFi units available, and get your new radio visit:

You must use the email address where you received this message - [email protected] - to gain access and you can only submit one order under this special program. This is non-transferable and is only available to the original recipient of this e-mail message.

http://www.xmradio.com/promo/market_research.jsp


----------



## BuggyBoyWA (May 15, 2002)

You will need a valid e-mail address that was selected for the research to qualify. I have the details on how to get this deal without having to have any special qualifications. E-mail me if anyone is interested.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I filled this survey out and placed my order without having recieved the email saying I could.
My CC was charged and I expect my Delphi to arrive sometime thurs or fri!

woohoo

john


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Cool....I'm expecting my SKYFi to be delivered today! :righton:


----------



## Beardedbosn (Dec 9, 2002)

Received my SKYFi unit today. Ordered it through the Family & Friends promotion that John Corn clued me into. Slapped it together and had full service within 30 minutes. 

Chris Cooke


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hope the wife enjoys it as well, glad to hear everything went smooth.

I jut got mine as well, although my activation wasn't that smooth.
I made 4 different calls to XM over about a 3 hr. period and the advanced techs were stumped why my radio wouldn't download the channels, finally they gave up as well. The nice gentleman from XM was going to have engineering call me next day, but low and behold about an hour later the channels loaded in. 

It's working fine.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

John I just talked to someone from XM, and I am told they are swamped with Activations which may be causing the delay that you had with your radio.

Seems like many folks are trying to activate their radio before midnight tonight when the activation and savings specials all end.

Let us know how you like your XM after you played with it a few days.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Scott, everything is working great, I LOVE XM !!
I'm sitting here listening to my Delphi BoomBox now. 

Although I took it to work and was unable to get a signal. 
There was one small spot in my office where I could get a small terrestrial signal.....but not quite strong enough to keep it playing I kept loosing my signal. 

I hooked up the home kit to my home stereo and its sounds awesome there. I really do like the product and service. 

Matter of fact, as I was justing sitting here typing XM just called and wanted to make sure everything was still working for me and how I liked the service.


----------

